
Visual Design Specifications - tatajean
I am in the position of being, metaphorically speaking, the bridge between a team of visual designers and developers. Making specs of finalized visual designs and hand over the devs. Is it making these specifications as CSS variables an ethical way of doing it and avoid the Zombie Styleguide?
======
tatajean
And eventually, evolve these CSS Variables into a Design System? Having a set
of variables defined can keep the design consistent rather than doing it old
school by pointing out "XYZ px"on visuals.

